# Martins Cage or Ferret Cage



## JTP3T3RS0N (May 3, 2007)

Well i found a better deal on this ferret cage (large) than the R-670 cage at martins cages. The R-670 would cost me about 80$ and hold 2 rats while the bigger ferret cage would only cost 70$ and hold 4 rats. Is the ferret cage not powder coated or something?


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

Super Pet cages are okay, some people love them, some people hate them.

The Super Pet cages have 1" bar spacing, you will not be able to put a baby in that cage it will walk right out. A female rat may not be able to fit until it is full grown.

Martins Cages you can put any age rats into, with their bar spacing.

The Super Pet cages have shelves that need to be wiped down daily, and they have grooves in them that the pee builds up in that need to be scrubbed out. The shelves are also prone to break (stupid clips snap off) over time.

BUT if you are the type of person who religiously cleans every day and doesn't mind ordering some new parts then I'm sure it would be a fun cage.

Also if you wnat to get a Martins cage I'd recommend the R680... the rats like the bigger cage base so much better. Even if you only plan to have a couple of rats.

I love my Martins cage... I'm still on the Martins bandwagon!


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

I prefer Martin's cages. I have one myself that houses eight rats. It is powder coated,(which is wayy easier to clean) has a drop in pan, a lift up top, and needle point canvas on the levels. 

I also have a Super Pet cage. Its only to keep them in when someone gets sick, in my opinion I would never keep a rat in there full time. 

If I were you I would go with a Martin's cage. The powder coated ones last five years. Its well worth the investment, trust me.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

They last only five years? Shouldn't a cage have a longer life than that? Does the FN supposedly have a life estimate like that?


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't know about FNs. My last Martin's cage was galvanized and lasted me about two years before it was too gross to keep the rats in. The metal was being eaten away my their urine. This will happen with any cage. Powder coated ones just last longer in general. Its not a matter of how long it lasts for me. It just a preference and I like Martin's cages more, personally.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I believe that a FN would last longer than 5 years...I mean, if its not being taken care of properly then of course its going to last long, however FN has much stronger and better coated metal than most cages.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The only part of my FN that seems flimsy is the pans... and those can be replaced without buying a whole new cage!


----------

